# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Programme bloqu par Windows Defender

## Francois C.

Bonjour,

Mon programme est lanc au dmarrage de Windows Vista mais est systmatiquement signal comme bloqu par Windows Defender (avec une fentre dans la barre des tches).

Je sais qu'il est possible de dsactiver le controle pour tous les programmes, mais je souhaiterais le faire uniquement pour mon programme, et de manire automatique.

Voila, si l'un de vous a une ide, elle est la bienvenue  ::): 
Merci d'avance,
Franois.

----------


## Jannus

Tu trouveras les informations pour la configuration sur le site Windows Defender

----------


## Francois C.

Merci mais j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve rien. Ce que je cherche  faire, c'est que pour tous les clients qui vont installer le logiciel, l'xcution de celui-ci soit autorise automatiquement. Actuellement le programme echou en essayant d'accder  un service Windows.

L'option de Windows Defender "ne pas inclure les dossiers dans la recherche" concerne le scan, et pas les fichiers au dmarrage ? En tout cas, a ne change rien.

A suivre...
Franois.

----------


## AgnesD

Bonsoir.
Ce programme est un logiciel maison ?
Si c'est le cas je pense que cela sera difficile d'outrepasser les options de protection de windows dfender.
En principe au premier lancement tes clients auront le choix d'autoriser ou pas le  dmarrage du logiciel.
Mais en automatique cela me semble peu probable, le role de ce logiciel tant entre autres d'empcher tout dmarrage non dsir.
 :;):

----------


## sloshy

Bonjour,
Les APIs relative  windows defender ne sont hlas pas publique donc il faut que le client accepte le fichier au dmarrage.

amicallement, sloshy

----------


## djosfr

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'intresser  votre problme en voulant lancer automatiquement un nettoyage de l'ordinateur par Ccleaner au dmarrage.

Voila ce que j'ai fait :
- installer et paramtrer Ccleaner pour qu'il s'xecute au dmarrage
- Donner des droits d'administrateurs au fichier du programme Ccleaner.exe (a permet de schinter le contrle utilisateur)
- Crer une tche de dmarrage dans le planificateur des tches en donnant les droits d'administrateur au programme au dmarrage de la session
- Dsactiver le programme dans windows defender (fini la notification alors que le programme s'est excut quand mme). Ca annule le contrle du lancement par windows defender.

Rfrences :
- http://pagesperso-orange.fr/jesses/D...s/CCleaner.htm
- http://www.jimmah.com/vista/

++

Djos

----------


## djosfr

> - Donner des droits d'administrateurs au fichier du programme Ccleaner.exe (a permet de schinter le contrle utilisateur)


Je viens de me rendre compte que ce n'est pas possible de shunter le contrle utilisateur sur un fichier qui demande les droits d'administrateurs ...
Dommage, il faut apparemment le lancer au dmarrage pour viter ce problme. Soit on a le programme lanc en permanence sur le systme, soit on a la confirmation  donner avec le contrle utilisateur.

C'est un choix  faire. Perso, je ne dsactiverais jamais l'UAC.

C'est bon pour windows defender ? On sait jamais, deux ans aprs ... mais bon.

 C'est dans outils, explorateurs de logiciels, tu choisis le programme et tu cliques sur dsactiver ou dsactiviation. Aprs, plus de notification ...

Je n'ai pas retrouv cette option dans le windows defender de windows 7 au jour d'aujourd'hui.

----------


## djosfr

> Perso, je ne dsactiverais jamais l'UAC.


Ne jamais dire jamais, je viens de le faire pour enregistrer des vidos de dmonstration ...

----------

